# Pax broke my seat. What now ?



## CIncinnatiDriver (Dec 17, 2015)

The title pretty much says it all.

I have three rows of seats..
In using the lever to fold the middle seat and slide it forward to get people into the third row, 
they broke the mechanism. The seat will no longer slide forward/back.

I do not know which pax did it. It was a busy night.

Do I have any recourse? To whom ?

I no longer let pax do anything like that. I now fold it myself, exclusively.

Thx much for any info.


----------



## Uber 1 (Oct 6, 2015)

HI, 

Hate to say it but if you don't know who did it it will probably be near impossible to collect any $$ for it....

On the flip side, if you want to be a "dirty" driver, you can wait for the next pax who moves the lever and accuse them of breaking it .... May not be good for karma points tho. 

Most likely the repair should not be too hard or expensive if it is just a lever...

You may want to look into self repair on that one and , if it make you feel better, unless you noticed a pax really abusing it the lever , it was probably on its last legs anyways and probably would have broken even if you moved the lever.

Andy


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

CIncinnatiDriver said:


> The title pretty much says it all.
> 
> I have three rows of seats..
> In using the lever to fold the middle seat and slide it forward to get people into the third row,
> ...


You admit not knowing who or when.
Mechanical devices wear out.
Try pricing the part at a salvage yard.


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver (Dec 17, 2015)

Yep that's all good advice
Especially the salvage yard. Love those. 

I really do play it honest 
Too bad James River doesn't pay fur this sirt of thing. So if a pax breaks our stuff, its not covered? That would be a nice feature.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

CIncinnatiDriver said:


> Yep that's all good advice
> Especially the salvage yard. Love those.
> 
> I really do play it honest
> Too bad James River doesn't pay fur this sirt of thing. So if a pax breaks our stuff, its not covered? That would be a nice feature.


This is one of the flaws in being an independent contractor. You get stuck with all of the maintenance. If you were an employee, then you could be reimbursed for the repairs.


----------

